# Orange Beach AL fishing recommendations



## JD.Marshall (Aug 2, 2016)

Taking a trip with the fam to Orange beach. going to take my fly gear and Texas wading setup. Any recommendations for fishing the area from the beach or any of the passes that I can drive or walk to?

Thinking the surf early for topwaters or the jetty with the fly rod?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

There's public access on the east side of Perdido Pass. If you go early you'll avoid the beach crowd. Small foam poppers, Clouser minnows should work for trout, maybe some reds and Spanish/blues. Skitter Walks or Super Spooks for conventional.

A few more miles east down the beach in Perdido Key, FL is the Gulf Islands National Seashore (Johnson Beach). Not sure what time they open. You may be able to gain early access by checking in during the day. Great grass flats on the lagoon/ICW with hard sand and pot holes. Trout and reds.

Good luck. That's my old stomping ground and it can be very fishy.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 26, 2006)

Zika said:


> A few more miles east down the beach in Perdido Key, FL is the Gulf Islands National Seashore (Johnson Beach). Not sure what time they open. You may be able to gain early access by checking in during the day. Great grass flats on the lagoon/ICW with hard sand and pot holes. Trout and reds.


Gates open at 5:00AM.


----------



## JD.Marshall (Aug 2, 2016)

So do I need to get an Alabama and Florida 7 day license to fish this area? Looks like several spots are right on the border.....


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, you'd need a non-resident license for each state if you cross the border. You have to make it past the Flora-Bama Lounge, though.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

We fish all the time down there. If you have access to a boat, fishing the lights at night is the best way to go about inshore fishing OBA. The trout have thinned out slightly but there are still enough to make a fun night of it as well as reds and then the trashfish that mix in like Ladyfish.


----------

